# Closing down my personal tank!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I am closing down my personal tank at home as I have way more tanks than I want to handle at the store!

These fish have been with me for over a year and are healthy pigs! As such they are well conditioned to the home aquarium and will have a much higher chance of doing well in your tank =)

4" Black Longnose Tang (Zebrasoma rostratum)
Hawaiian Dwarf Golden Moray Eel
2x Purple Tang (Zebrasoma xanthurum) 
Radiant Wrasse (Halichoeres iridis) 
Red Flame Pipefish 

All have been transferred to my shop for 2 weeks now ready for pickup =)


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Size of purple tangs ?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Purple tangs are about 3.5"


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you 
Great fish listing 
Good luck on your sale !


----------



## bling_bling466 (Oct 5, 2012)

Please pm me a price of the black tang


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I am extremely interested i the Radiant wrasse! please let me know a price on him. thank you.


----------

